# How do I get calcified pee-pee off of Harper's cage?



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 17, 2006)

I clean his cage weekly (there's no bedding, but he sheds and has hay everywhere), and I completely clean the cage with Clorox about once a month to kill any germs. However, there are two corners that are just crusty, calcified, and pee-pee stained, from times before he became litterbox trained. I have tried everything to get it off, and nothing works. The only thing that semi-works is scraping it with a scraper. Anyone know of any good (SAFE) cleaners, or other effective ways, to remove it? Thanks!!


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 17, 2006)

Did you try vinegar and water? Is it a plastic cage? I soaked my sister's old cage in vinegar and water and left it in over night. In the morning I washed it out with water and it was spotless (or course some of the plastic was chewed but there wasa bunny in it).


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, it is plastic. Unfortunately, I don't have a spare cage to house him in at the moment, to leave it overnight... :?


----------



## Nadezhda (Jun 18, 2006)

Meep.

After Oreo died, I took her cage out and let it sit in the snow/rain for about a week, and still the stain would not go. I tried everything I could think of, from special animal stain cleaners to bleach.

Then I tried Oxyclean.

It worked, with only a little scrubbing.

Of course, I then sprayed the cage with the hose until it was completely rinsed, and then left it outside longer, letting the UV rays disinfect it, sprayed it again, before I took back inside into storage.

Maybe if you tried the Oxyclean first thing in the morning, and then gave a bunch of good rinses thorought the day? I don't think Oxyclean is very safe for bunnies, and I only used it because I knew I would have plenty of time between the washing and the getting of new bunnies.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2006)

I would just try straight vinegar and maybe get a scourer and try that,you may have to do it a few times if it's bad,but im sure it would eventually come off.

I always just use the vinegar straight,i don't add water



cheryl


----------



## sparklyyy (Jun 18, 2006)

Vinegar, dish soap, a brillo pad, and toothpicks.

Trust me, it works!

I wanted Zeke to have a litter box that a previous rabbit had used two years prior. I hadn't fully cleaned it before I put it away in the basement, and needless to say: EW. Put abit of dish soap on a brillo pad and SCRUB. Use a toothpick to scrape away any bits that are super tough.

Erin


----------



## Spring (Jun 18, 2006)

*Try vinegar!* The first cage I got for Pepsi was crusted and gross with pee (second- hand, all I could find). It works so well! Just put a splash of vinegar on it, leave it for a minute or two, then scrub it a bit and it works extremely well! Thecage that was coated in pee in most corners, looked brand new in under 15 minutes! Be sure to rinse it out very well until you can't smell anything. I give it 5*! Try it!  You don't really need to leave it overnight, a few minutes works just fine. The vinegar eats away at the pee stains and lifts them right off . It's worked better then _anything_ i've ever tried. I rinse Pebbles cage out with vineger every 3 weeks so get off the pee stains, works fab-u-lous!

I can't say enough good things about vinegar! 

:colors:...wow I think I've had too much coke..


----------



## manda (Jun 18, 2006)

i soo agree with the above post.

vinager kicks butt, and works wonders


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> I always just use the vinegar straight,i don't add water


 Same here. I pour straight vinegar and soak, then scrub with a brush. Soak some more.
Some times it can be done in half an hour. Most of it should be gone, if not, I just leave it for the next time.

Rainbows!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 18, 2006)

Great, thanks guys! I'll definitely try the vinegar tomorrow!


----------

